# curious about how people carry camera with general items



## laimike (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, guys,

Now, I'm designing a camera bag. I'm curious about how people carry camera with general items. I know some people carry camera bag with second & extra regular message bag or backpack. And some people own different camera bags or camera backpacks then switch camera around. I'm thinking design a modular system to solve this. I'd love to hear your feedback. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Designer (Feb 7, 2015)

If the modular system really works, then I'm interested.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 7, 2015)

I just have a small divided bag.  For modular, I'd probably look into something like this combined with this.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 7, 2015)

I recently bought a new walk around bag - a lowepro  passport sling iii, that I like because it fits my 5100 w/ lens, extra lens, flash or filters, small accessories and has pockets for my personal items. Its easy on my back, easy access and expandable.  I like the cross body style for weight distribution.  I have other bags that I use for storage and travel.  The lowepro has removable padding so it can be folded up to fit inside the other bags.  That was a big selling point for me.  My only complaint about the lowepro is that the outside pockets aren't secured to carry anything valuable.  I added velcro but would have preferred zips.

If you're creating a bag, please make sure it has inside and outside secure pockets for phone, keys, id/money/credit cards, glasses, sunglasses etc.  Having to carry more than 1 bag is a deal breaker for me and I don't like to have to stuff my pockets all day.

Let me know when my custom bag is ready.  Thanks!


----------

